# Video: resonator delete



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I see many people considering changing the sound of their exhaust, but don't wan't to go all the way, or too loud. Here is a clip of my car. This is my LS2 with a resonator delete ONLY. 

YouTube - Stock 2006 GTO resonator delete only



Just small additions.
























Since these pics I only got 20% tint on the windows, which really brings out the Cyclone Gray. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That sounds pretty neat. Now I am wondering what the res delete would sound like on my magnaflows. I am not sure but in PA it may not pass emissions test with no resinators? I will check into this.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

get yourself a set of Flowmaster Super 44 series to slap on their keeping orginal tips and you will be set my brother.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*Sounds real mean Aramz!!* Get a cam in that girl and you will have a whole new ride...:cool


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

aramz you live in the LA area, are you concerned its too loud? I have the same exact car, only darker tint. I suggest you lose the 'carmax' add, unless you like to advertise for free...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Carmax adds have been gone for a long time, that picture was taken the first week I got the car. No its not too loud for L.A, I do get lots of compliments on it. From inside the car you dont realise how loud it is compared to outside. Fun watching a friend drive my car once in a while.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

Did you remove both or just one? Video says one...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

1 that was in the middle that connected both anyway, your muffler man should know what I mean.


----------



## jmclaughPA (Aug 31, 2010)

is there anywhere i could get a cheap, well made, X-pipe for my 05? i love the way they sound but they seem to only come in packages with cats or mufflers and i definitely dont need all of the other stuff. any feedback would be much appriciated. Thanks!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Steve Mariano from Solo Performance out of NY. Alot of G8 owners use them including myself. I have doll axle backs and just bought an X pipe. Quality parts, fast and great customer service. Price is middle of the road. Here is number. 

(516) 655-9002


----------

